# Macro on a budget = Raynox DCR-250 & 150



## GAJoe (Mar 31, 2013)

Been seein some interest in macro shooting by members. Thought I'd share some info here that I started to in other threads but decided   a new thread was in order.

I cheat and use a little clip on converter lens called a Raynox DCR-250 that cost me $45. They're about $70-$80 now.
It fits 67mm filter thread and down on everything from a Point and Shoot Superzoom to my 70-300MM.

You get images like:





See the pollen granules.

A size reference shot:





A dew drop (not photoshopped):





The depth of focus on these and macros in general is very thin. You can get a "stacking software" for free to compile the images:


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 31, 2013)

Wheather you use the DCR-250 or a $850 Canon 100MM the key to success is a solid tripod that can get close to the ground so that once you have focus you keep it. 
If you don't have one you'll want a slide rail for set ups outside. Once you go to all the trouble of getting into position to find you need to be a 1/4" forward to get the dew drop focused you can just turn an adjustment on the rail in stead of having to start over on the setup.
Here's my rig:





I have a Manfrotto 055XPROB tripod with a 322RC2 grip action ball head that allows for fast set-up in most positions. Some times time is of the essence.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 31, 2013)

Man those are some great macros.  I'd looked at one of those lens back in my point and shoot days, but never pulled the trigger on one.  Kind of wish I had after seeing these.  Awesome set up you've got too.  Thanks for sharing the shots and set up.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nicely done!

Yep, macro filters like the Raynox DCR-250 or the Canon 500D can do a great job of turning a medium telephoto into a macro lens.  

Wish that tripod head would hold the weight of my macro gear...  I guess that's what you get when you use old, heavy gear...


----------

